# Laptop Holder - upright piano addition



## maro (Sep 16, 2017)

Hello to everyone!

I'm a semi professional composer and piano player. I love benefit of digital workstation but I'm a kind of old school guy regarding a process of composing. I love working on my 1973 Petrof upright piano, so I invented a kind of notebook holder which helps me to write down music directly in notation software. See pic in attachment pls. I think it is very useful for people who work this way on a regular basis.

1. You don't need extra table, so you have more room.

2. No more annoying turning around from a table to the piano every time you need write down a note.

3. Simple mounting. No need any modification on the piano.

4. Finally, proper sitting posture is good and healthy for your back.

I've never seen something like this on the market, so I was wandering what you composers and scorers think about this addition. Thanks a lot.



Maro


----------



## chimuelo (Sep 16, 2017)

Make yourself comfortable.
Half the workflow.


----------



## maro (Sep 17, 2017)

Ok. I will upload a DIY workflow. It's a very simple job but little bit of drilling and cutting with machines would be necessary. Limit is 5 pics, so I'll upload only 5 basic photos. If you need more precise description of a process please send me a PM message or mail.


----------

